# weights for kickboxing?



## lodgi (Mar 4, 2009)

I gave up lifting weights at the gym and started kickboxing about 3 weeks ago. I used to weight train at the gym monday, wednesday and friday. I now train at kickboxing monday, wednesday and thursday. What I was wondering was, should I still do some weights to keep my strength up?

If so, what type of weight training should I do?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

After reading the threads on here i changed my training to doing weights once per week. I was doing the whole body, giving my body time to recover.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I second Spitfire, basically - you will struggle to recover and I'm sure you cover some strength training in your classes.

Personally, I always recommend getting your cardio up with your technique then if you have a strength issue adjusting from their - big compound movements will bring your strength up big time, squats, deadlifts, dips, presses, pulling movements, chins etc do not waste much time with isolation exercises - as they are for definition when bodybuilding - a fact that is wasted on millions of men looking to get big biceps etc in every gym - trust me if you wanna get stronger or bigger if your squats, deadlifts and presses are big (minimum target 1.5 times your bodyweight) then your body will grow assuming you are taking in more calories (quality protein & carbs) than your body needs to maintain weight and you are getting quality sleep. hope this is of some help :happy:.


----------



## danbar (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm pretty sure your kickboxing will cover your cardio wouldn't it? using hook and jab pad's and i'm sure you do some sort of cardio conditioning? i agree with above, if you want strength defo go for squat's and deadlifts. But if you get bored doing strength training, do some endurance circuits. So 10 reps on pec flyes then, 10 reps on bench press, then 10 press ups. repeat three times with no break. then rest 1 minute, then 10 reps shoulder press, 10x lat pull down, then 10x up right row. three times no rest. then rest for 2 minutes. then make up your own leg circuit. These circuits are really good for endurance and solidifying muscles


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

pec deck won't do much for your strength - if your kickboxing is not enough to boost your cardio then you should supplement with additional sessions - if you are weak for your weight class or just want more strength (limit strength) then big compond movements are the way forward - push ups will only get you so big or stronger before you need to add weight or make them harder i.e evelating feet etc:happy:...obviously you also have to be careful and account for recovery otherwise you are gonna miss technique i.e kickboxing sessions - BCAA or L-Glutamine are excellent for this - along with good protein/diet and plenty of sleep!.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You need to be able to add weight to free wieght exercises to consider yourself a strong kickboxer.

When doing Crunches, you should be using a decline bench with extra weight and still be doing it fairly easily.

The back muscles, shoulders, quadriceps and calves are where you want to train. Pecs are beach muscles, have you noticed the amount of fighters without huge chests but massive triceps, shoulders and back?

I recommend buying a pull-up bar, a speed rope and doing heavy compound lifts such as deadlifts, squats, and other exercises for your abs, deltoids, back, biceps and triceps. Leg Extensions are a must!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Great posts guys as i have been considering what lodgi said in his post.

Might ditch the gym routines for more kickboxing and keep the weights to the large compound excersizes.

Want to work on speed and footwork more i think, as i remember doing combo's on pads for 3 rounds sapped my energy more deeply than running hard for the same duration.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, train specific - the old boxers run is definately old school (it does not reflect a fight situation) - basically, you wanna do intervals or 3 to 5 mins round and mix things up - check out rossboxing his stuff is excellent his drills are excellent - his scriptless training technique is/are spot on - basically, take 4 or 5 exercises set your watch/clock for 1 round i.e 3 or 5 mins then basically just go thru each exercises no set reps or order for the duration of the round - so you could have combination on heavy bag, d/c clean and press, skipping, sprawl and G n' P - just do them as you feel going from one to the next, no set reps, no order - treat it like a fight and always have a "soft" cardio exercise in - so when your knackered (which will be alot) you just use the cardio as active recovery (rather than stopping to spew), then have your rest period 30 secs to 2 mins (again depends on what you fight as) then ready for round 2 pick another sets of exercises and go for it - this will will skyrocket your fitness is soooo sport specific and you will never get bored - (it's really good fun till you can taste your lunges!!!:laugh:  ) check out his full throttle conditioning - good b'day present to hint for!!!!!!. check out his site(s) Ross Enamait...also check him out on you tube...some guy challenges him to a deadlift and he lifts about an extra 50 kg (maybe more after only a few attempts):yes:, Totally agree with JayC - lay off the beach muscle exercises until you are solid if you then wanna look like a bodybuilder waste your time then.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Shit, nice one mate!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

no worries...

In short go to your classes and on your days off depending how energetic and how good your recovery is... mix up the scriptless training with heavy compound lifts days (one or the other - I would say from experinece if you have 2 days from the gym do the weights one day with scriptless the next, this way round will help with recovery before back to the gym) - it will only make you faster, stronger, fitter - as said before if like me you struggle with recovery (old age in my case) BCAA's are paying off big time at the mo - 3 weeks into my weights cycle, it's starting to get tuff an not a hint of post muscle sorness (which should have hit me about 6 sessions ago)...see Marc re BCAA's or a slightly cheaper (but less effective option) is L-Glutamine (worth paying out imo).:yes:


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool.

I think i will do this as im realy sick of having touring and playing shows costing my fitness and disciplin.

Honestly felt i was going to fall apart after i came back home a couple of days ago!

And i just realy want to start with regular K'boxing activity.


----------

